# קרדיטים-לעצמנו ולחתונה המדברית שלנו



## יפעת ירדן (16/6/13)

קרדיטים-לעצמנו ולחתונה המדברית שלנו 
שלום לכולן, 
רקע קודם- אני-אלמנה בת 30+ילד בן שנתיים. 
הוא-רווק תל אביבי. 
אנחנו- אהובי תיכון שנפגשו בשנית לאחר שאיבדתי את בעלי הראשון. מיד מתאהבים. 
אני לא מעוניינת בחתונה כי כבר עשיתי אחת כזו "כמו שצריך". 
הוא-לא מוכן לחתונה רגילה בשום פנים ואופן.
מה עושים? המשפחות לוחצות.
בסופ"ש רומנטי בצימרים בערבה, בצוקים, אני חושבת כמה יפה פה וכמה הייתי שמחה להביא לכאן את כל המשפחה.
הוא- יאללה, בואי נתחתן פה. 
האורחים- רק ההורים והאחים ומספר חברים קרובים.סה"כ 60 אורחים.
כל משפחה\זוג בצימר. סגרנו עם שתי חוות צימרים "מדברא" ו"ואחוונא".
סופ"ש שלם של חתונה.
לכל אורח בצימר חיכתה ברכה יפה שהכנתי, עם לו"ז לכל הסופ"ש ועוגה טעימה טעימה.
יום חמישי בערב הייתה מסיבת הרווקות והרווקים+מקווה לכלה.
יום שישי מתארגנים לאירוע- את הציוד (שולחנות וכסאות) השכרנו מנענע השכרת ציוד בעין יהב. 
את האוכל בעל חוות אחוונא-שלומי- אירגן לנו- ארוחה הכי טעימה שאכלתי אי פעם בחתונה!!
את קבלת הפנים אנחנו ארגנו- גבינות, פשטידות פירות ומאפים.
את האלכוהול קנינו והבאנו איתנו - בר בהגשה עצמית.
קפה- הבאנו מכונת קפה מהבית.
את החופה חבר שלנו בנה וקישט, באמצע המדבר. הקישוטים, סידורי השולחן הכנתי בבית, בת"א והבאתי למדבר.
את השמלה קניתי ממעצבת צעירה "שו-שיין"
איפור ושיער עשיתי בעצמי.
כל האורחים בכפכפים- הכי נוח
את הטקס ניהלו שתי חברות-מצד החתן וצד הכלה. אני כתבתי וחברה ערכה את כל הטקס עצמו. שבע הברכות הוקראו על ידי אחינו- כל ברכה בנושא שהיה חשוב לנו.
החתן שר לכלה שיר.
הכלה בירכה את החתן
המשפחות הופיעו ושרו
את ההגברה שכרנו והבאנו מהמרכז.
לא היה די ג'יי, אז לפני החתונה בחרתי מלא מלא שירים וגיסי ערך אותם לטרק אחד לחתונה- אז אפילו ריקודים היו באצמע המדבר.

הייתה החתונה הכי אופטימית ויפה ואינטימית שהייתי בחיי.

לא יכולתי לבקש חתונה יפה יותר.

ולשאלת התקציב- כל אורח שילם על הצימר שלו. אנחנו שילמנו על ארוחות הבוקר והערב.
ביקשנו לא להביא לנו מתנות כלל- המתנה היא שהם נגררו אחרינו עד למדבר, בשיא החום.
כמובן שחלקם לא עמדו בזה והביאו מתנה בכל זאת...

מי שרוצה המלצות לחתונה הכי אישית ומרגשת, מוזמנת לפנות אלי.

אל תפחדו, ואל תתפתו לחתונות גרנדיוזיות-אתן לא מאמינות כמה זה כיף חתונה שכולם מכירים את כולם וכולם פשוט אוהבים אתכם...


----------



## יפעת ירדן (16/6/13)

החתונה מרחוק...


----------



## ברבורה (16/6/13)

נראה מהמם


----------



## Shmutzi (16/6/13)

איזה יופי, כ"כ שליו וטבעי


----------



## FayeV (16/6/13)

נראה מדהים 
מצטרפת לבקשה לראות תמונות נוספות!


----------



## יפעת ירדן (16/6/13)

וה אנחנו, לקראת סוף האירוע עייפים ומרוצים


----------



## yeela10 (16/6/13)

שלושתכם יפים


----------



## פיבי הרטי (16/6/13)

תמונה מושלמת 
חתונה מושלמת


----------



## יפעת ירדן (16/6/13)

אני והשושבין.


----------



## Bing1000 (16/6/13)

איזו תמונה מרגשת! 
ורעיון מקסים


----------



## yael s d (16/6/13)

תמונה יפהפיה! 
נשמע מדהים..... כל הקונספט וכל החוויה


----------



## ברבורה (16/6/13)

אחת התמונות היפות שהיו כאן

רק אושר!!


----------



## יוסי האדום (16/6/13)

הוא כזה חמוד!


----------



## Norma Desmond (16/6/13)

וואו, איזו חתונה חלומית! 
למרות שאני ממש לא מחובבי המדבר (אבל ממש!) התיאורים שלך והתחושה של החתונה המרגשת והאינטימית ומשפחתית שבוקעת מהם פשוט מרגשים
נשמע נפלא

אולי תחלקי איתנו עוד כמה תמונות? לא בכל יום שומעים על חתונה כזו  אנחנו סקרניות


----------



## ani4ka4 (16/6/13)

אין מילים  נראה מדהים, שיהיה במזל טוב!


----------



## כלה כלכלה (16/6/13)

כל הכבוד על המקוריות 
יפה מאוד שהשקעתם ככה ושהצלחתם לחשוב מחוץ לקופסה. כיף לשמוע על חתונה מקורית.


----------



## yael rosen (16/6/13)

אני בצמרמורות פה 
ריגשתם נורא, ואני כל כך אוהבת את הדרך שבה בחרתם למסד את הקשר!
מזל טוב
ואם יש עוד תמונות, בבקשה בבקשה תעלי עוד


----------



## כלה כלכלה (16/6/13)

מצטרפת 
גם אני רוצה לראות עוד תמונות


----------



## Freckled Fawn (16/6/13)




----------



## Bobbachka (16/6/13)

נשמע מושלם- לגמרי! 
קונספט מקסים ביותר!!


----------



## ronitvas (17/6/13)

זוכרת את ההודעה הראשונה שלך 
שהשארת אותי עם עצב בלב, אבל גם עם שמחה.
שמחה בשבילך שאת מאושרת, שמצאת אהבה חדשה-ישנה אחרי אובדן.
את יפהפיה (אני בטוחה שהיופי שלך הוא גם פנימי) והבן שלך מושלם 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			










אהבתי את הקונספט, את היחס האישי. שמלה מהממת
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



אני בטוחה שהאורחים שלכם התרגשו ונהנו 
מתשומת הלב... 
הכנת מכתב אישי ועוגה לכל חדר בסוף?


----------



## juls1981 (17/6/13)

כל הכבוד על הרעיון והזרימה.


----------



## יפעת ירדן (18/6/13)

יש ביקוש לעוד תמונות, אז הנה... 
רק מראש אני "מתנצלת" כמובן שלא היה לנו צלם בחתונה- התמונות הם של בני משפחה וחברים שצילמו בהתנדבות...


----------



## יפעת ירדן (18/6/13)

בחתונה שכזו-הכלה מארגנת את הכסאות והשולחנות..


----------



## יפעת ירדן (18/6/13)

דגלונים DIY


----------



## יפעת ירדן (18/6/13)

ועוד מהדגלים


----------



## יפעת ירדן (18/6/13)

אפילו הכלב שלנו היה איתנו


----------



## Freckled Fawn (19/6/13)

מקסימים!!!!!!


----------



## יפעת ירדן (18/6/13)

מקדשת את בעלי


----------



## יפעת ירדן (18/6/13)

יוצאת מהצימר לחתונה


----------



## יפעת ירדן (18/6/13)

מארגנת את החתיך שלי (הקטן)


----------



## יפעת ירדן (18/6/13)

למחרת-משפחה אחת מאושרת... 
ולכל מי שתוהה-זה לא שהזנחתי את עצמי דווקא בחתונה-גם הילד השני נכח בחתונה  חודש רביעי, כבר היה קשה להכניס את הבטן....


----------



## haych (18/6/13)

הכל פשוט מהמם! 
נשמעת חתונה מיוחדת, מרגשת וקסומה. המדבר שלנו יפהפיה והכל נראה פשוט מדהים.


----------



## החלפתיניק (19/6/13)

אז מגיע לך מזל טוב כפול
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
נראה שיצרתם אירוע עם אוירה מאד מיוחדת. מקסים!


----------



## Ruby Gem (19/6/13)

מדהים! 
החתונה נראית כמאוד מרגשת, אינטימית ומיוחדת.
אני אוהבת את המדבר.

ומזל טוב נוסף על הבייבי החדש


----------



## פרבולה מרחפת (19/6/13)

וואו!! 
איזו חתונה מקסימה!
מאחלת לכם בריאות, אהבה ושמחה וכמובן נחת מהילדים 
מזלטוב גם על ה'בדרך' =]


----------

